# (Help thread) 3BLD making regular solving worse



## Cuban_Cuber (Apr 12, 2022)

Since I've been practicing 3BLD so much the past week or so, I feel like my ability to do regular solves has deteriorated. It might just be all in my head but it feels like I'm over/undershooting turns more, getting more lock ups, and my turning and finger tricks feel sort of choppy. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Garf (Apr 12, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> Since I've been practicing 3BLD so much the past week or so, I feel like my ability to do regular solves has deteriorated. It might just be all in my head but it feels like I'm over/undershooting turns more, getting more lock ups, and my turning and finger tricks feel sort of choppy. Does this happen to anyone else?


When I practice 3-bld, I felt this same thing. I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Apr 12, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> When I practice 3-bld, I felt this same thing. I didn't like it one bit.


How did you recover your prior proficiency? Just time and practice?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 12, 2022)

This just sounds like you let your fingertricks and turning accuracy get sloppy because you aren’t looking at the cube.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Apr 12, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> This just sounds like you let your fingertricks and turning accuracy get sloppy because you aren’t looking at the cube.


It's a possibility, but I tend to turn more accurately during 3BLD to avoid mistakes.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 12, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> It's a possibility, but I tend to turn more accurately during 3BLD to avoid mistakes.


Do you actually though? If you can, you should record video of your solves and see how your turning looks vs feels. Many people lose a lot of their reference points when doing things with their eyes closed compared to with their eyes open, even as simple as walking a straight line.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Apr 12, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Do you actually though? If you can, you should record video of your solves and see how your turning looks vs feels. Many people lose a lot of their reference points when doing things with their eyes closed compared to with their eyes open, even as simple as walking a straight line.


I often do record my 3BLD solves however I don't review them all that often. I'll try recording some and taking a closer look at my turning.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 13, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> Since I've been practicing 3BLD so much the past week or so, I feel like my ability to do regular solves has deteriorated. It might just be all in my head but it feels like I'm over/undershooting turns more, getting more lock ups, and my turning and finger tricks feel sort of choppy. Does this happen to anyone else?


I have a simple fix for it. I have a different cube and mindset when I am doing 3BLD and doing 2H solves.


----------

